# The "Men Only" thread



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Do you carry a picture of you wife or girlfriend in you wallet?

It was almost required in the past; has the tradition continued- answer Yes or No.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I carry nothing I do not have to have at hand in my wallet. cash goes in a different pocket.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

With smartphones & the cloud, who uses printed pics?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I use a leather money clip/wallet for the front pocket. No room for much besides I.D, plastic and cash.

Any pictures are on the phone.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I carry only what is necessary in my wallet. I remember full well what my wife looks like and rarely have I been wrong when it comes to identifying her. :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I don't carry wallets as they are bad for spine alignment. I carry the bare essentials - DL, CCL, credit card.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

No. Bank card, 1 credit card, drivers license, CC license. Less than $30 in cash, usually.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I do not have a wife or GF at this time. I would not have a pic if I did.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

got out of the habit as having personnel information on you was taboo during my time oversees and i kept my images in my head.


----------



## unclefred (Nov 28, 2017)

******* said:


> With smartphones & the cloud, who uses printed pics?


I carry a pic of my phone.


----------



## Hatchee (Dec 6, 2017)

Her pic is on the front screen of iphone.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> I carry only what is necessary in my wallet. I remember full well what my wife looks like and rarely have I been wrong when it comes to identifying her. :vs_closedeyes:


This.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Times have changed with the electronic age. The pics are on the phone, and very few at that.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> I carry only what is necessary in my wallet. I remember full well what my wife looks like and rarely have I been wrong when it comes to identifying her. :vs_closedeyes:


That's not the question, now is it? Given the opportunity to have to identify and claim YOU, would she? :vs_lol:


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I do have a few pictures of my favorite guns, bikes and trucks on my phone. Why would I want a picture of Miss Know It All??


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Have never carried pictures of anyone, never will


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

No pictures of the wife, or kids, or grandkids, in wallet or on phone.
On my phone are pictures of my dogs, my truck, and our horses.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I keep pics of the wife in my phone.
Some are suitable for general viewing.
Some are not. These are kept under encryption, and hidden from normal view. :devil:

The wallet keeps what I need to go about my daily life.
Debit card, credit card, driver license, license to carry, insurance card, health insurance card, dental insurance card, a card knife, a multi-tool card, and fishing license.
You know, the necessities. 
:vs_cool:


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

If I was to carry a pic of my girlfriend in my wallet/phone...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
My wife might find it.

*Rancher*


----------



## Redwood Country (May 22, 2017)

Nope. The wallet is thin these days. Just the bear necessities. ID, bank card, Costco card (because I always forget it if I don't carry it), Medical Insurance Card and some cash.

I don't even have a place to carry pictures anymore. I always have a couple current pictures of something on my phone but I have my phone set to download all of that to my computer when I log in. 

There were some fires up here in Northern California not to long ago. Not really that close to where I was but there were scattered pocket fires everywhere. It was enough to have me thinking way ahead of a potential bug-out. In that scenario... Photo albums weren't even on my list of things to go. The laptop and the extended hard drive have all of the family pictures these day.


----------



## deserth3 (Oct 11, 2015)

No wife and no gf. Mostly pictures of my dogs on the phone. They treat me better than most women have anyway.
Wallet just called ID and needed insurance cards

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

azrancher said:


> If I was to carry a pic of my girlfriend in my wallet/phone...
> .
> .
> .
> ...


Now this is a thinking Man ...... of course never carry a picture of your wife either ...... for the same reason!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

This is interesting. I remember doing this as a kid but thought no one did anymore. My wallet doesn't have a spot for pictures except for the DL. I would, however, put a pic of my lady on my phone, desk at work.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> That's not the question, now is it? Given the opportunity to have to identify and claim YOU, would she? :vs_lol:


Hah! She would strongly disavow any knowledge of having knew me or what I may, or may not, have done. :laugh:


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

She would disavow me and produce witnesses and video to establish her alibi.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

I tried to get my wife and girl friends to pose for a picture together but it did not work out well. (this is sarcasm )


----------



## trail999blazer (Nov 5, 2017)

I guess I'm old fashioned. I do carry a pic of my wife in my wallet.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Just to clarify: you mean our OWN wives and/or girlfriends?

Years of habit means my personal EDC (wallet) is pretty much sanitised. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

RJAMES said:


> I tried to get my wife and girl friends to pose for a picture together but it did not work out well. (this is sarcasm )


Lol&#129315; yes!! I think everyone knows you mean life partners!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

My wallet carries only Drivers license ,Retired Army ID, Medical,VA and insurance cards , CC and credit cards. A card with everything I need to know about grandchildren if there is an emergency of any kind. That is plenty to carry any more I would need a purse .
Dad always taught me to carry cash in another place . Lose one or the other get robbed you still have something to work with.
We have been married 42 years I can pick her out of a crowd anytime don't need a picture.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

But what if my wife and I switch gender roles? It is ok to do that now. Then it will be a picture of my husband. Not that I carry a picture in the first place.

But, sadly, so far I can't get her to warm up to the idea................. I have tried though. She's just not going for it.


----------



## alisa (Dec 3, 2017)

I carry a pic of my phone


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

alisa said:


> I carry a pic of my phone


Well, now if that aint a grand entrance here, or not?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks for the response. Very interesting. What a bunch of romantics we have here.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> Thanks for the response. Very interesting. What a bunch of romantics we have here.


And your surprised?


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Do not put anything on film!!


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

I've got a few pics of her on my phone, but not in my wallet. I carry a lot more than others in my wallet, but it's usually in a side cargo pocket rather than a back pocket.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

In forty years I don't have single photo of her, she says she's just not very photogenic. Her head turns constantly on a swivel observing everything and everyone, she tries to avoid windows and boxed areas. Every time a camera comes out she quietly melts away and ends up going on an errand. She travels several times a year with little notice and has little contact to home while gone. She also speaks Russian, Chinese and Korean. Should I be worried?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Boss Dog said:


> In forty years I don't have single photo of her, she says she's just not very photogenic. Her head turns constantly on a swivel observing everything and everyone, she tries to avoid windows and boxed areas. Every time a camera comes out she quietly melts away and ends up going on an errand. She travels several times a year with little notice and has little contact to home while gone. She also speaks Russian, Chinese and Korean. Should I be worried?


If she's still there after 40 years, no sense questioning her/the oddities now. Besides, most of us don't have a KGB agent in our preps in case of a SHTF event. I say well done!


----------

